# Angeln auf GRAN CANARIA



## Guennne (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich fliege Anfang März nach Gran Canaria. Ich möchte dort auch gerne etwas im Meer angeln. Kann mir bitte jemand Tips geben, wie man dort angelt und auf welche Fische? Gibt es Möglichkeiten vielleicht ein kleines Boot auszuleihen?
Danke


----------



## Jens84 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf GRAN CANARIA*

Hi Guenne,

ich fliege vom 2.-9.03. nach GC.

Da kann man sich vielleicht mal zum angeln treffen.

Ein paar Infos hab ich schon, jedoch selbst noch nicht auf GC geangelt.

Mein Hotel ist am Playa del Ingles

Grüße


----------

